# Can't install OS! Reboot when launching installation!



## IronLion (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello,

I have been trying for hours to install windows 10 home on my newly built PC but i can't because there is a problem. I bought the usb version since i don't have an optical drive bay. 

The problem: I can start the setup, but when i launch the installation my pc suddenly restarts and boots the usb again, so i get back at the 32/64 bit selection screen. This happens when i click "next" after choosing my drive (see included video). The drive i'm using is a Samsung 850 EVO SSD.

I have tried numerous things to fix it including: removing the ram (2x8GB) and putting it back, trying with one ram stick, removing the graphics card and use the integrated graphics card, use different usb ports, use different sata ports, removing the hdd (i can't even start the setup with the hdd plugged in).

I also downloaded Windows 10 from the official website and put it on an other usb stick, the same problem occurs.

I even tried with Ubuntu and the same problem happens!! When i launch the installation my pc reboots and the setup restarts!

I have made a video showing what happens (win 10): 




I also made a video that shows my BIOS: 




Everything looks fine... but it doesn't work!!

Please help!! :sad:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

The first thing I would do is remove any connected storage devices expect the SSD and USB.

Next, go to the Gigabyte website and download the latest BIOS for your motherboard. You may need to update it.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

[looks like i was typing slowing than MasterChiefxx17  ] . . .

I recommend the same. There's a stable Bios version from October 22, 2015 (your original is from July) --- GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1151 - GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 (rev. 1.0)

If your Samsung is regular SATA connector SSD, the October version might do. If your Samsung is the latest & greatest M2, there is an M2-friendly beta version from December 23)....

Let us know how it goes


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I would also boot into Setup (Bios) and Disable *UEFI Bios *and choose* Legacy* if you don't have a UEFI USB Boot installer.


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 1, 2016)

LionHeart,

Please, listen to/read me carefully till the end of this presentation. I would like you to do the following:

PASS 1: goto [3]:

PASS 2:
[1] Go to rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ and download the .iso to USB installer.

[2] Please, convert yout WIN 10 64 Pro/Home .iso version using the following settings on RUFUS:










[A]Please, change MBR partition scheme ONLY to be: MBR partition scheme for UEFI;
* please, keep the file system and cluster size;
[C] Please, uncheck: create extended label and icon files (not necessary)!

After you do the USB creation by above, go to BIOS, and do the following:

[3] Please, go to the 24th sec. of your BIOS movie (1:00 minute) and do the following:

WIN 8/WIN 10 features: [WIN 10]
Storage Boot Option Control: [UEFI Only]

If it does not boot (the same symptoms) goto PASS 2:
_______

And then, please, report your results here! :whistling:

Thank you,
_nobody_*


----------

